
An opinionated minimalistic vim setup for any bare or unfamiliar server - smileart
https://gist.github.com/smileart/6cf5de61d5f393d26fa0
======
smileart
Have you ever found yourself on a bare server with default vim trying to setup
it basically with line numbers, syntax highlight and so on just to edit some
script or config file? Now you can do it with the only one command: source
<(curl -Ls [http://bit.ly/vim_min](http://bit.ly/vim_min))

~~~
smileart
Fixed rawgit CDN permanent cache, now it's: source <(curl -Ls
[http://bit.ly/vim-min](http://bit.ly/vim-min))

